# shoe size to boot size



## chase (Sep 16, 2008)

What's the difference between your shoe size and your ski boot size?

I"m a size 11 street-shoe and a size 9 boot size so 2


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Used to wear a 10.5 shoe.  But After learning to size boots I switched my shoe sizes.

Now both are a 9.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear a size 13 in sneakers (New Balance / Nike)
My ski boots are a size 29.5


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear size 10 womens shoes (Mens 9) and 25.0 mondo (which is size 8 womens, supposedly, Mens 7).  Whomever thought up those conversions is nuts.  I had 26.0 mondo boots before which were way too big, but I didn't know any better at the time.  I can't imagine wearing the size that the charts say I should.  And I definitely don't wear shoes that are too big; if anything, I end up with some that are too small because I'm kind of in between sizes but there usually is no size 10.5 for women.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear size 12 shoes and fit into a 28.0 ski boot, which is supposedly a size 10.  I was in a 29.5, which is way too big.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2008)

Size 9.5 to 10 shoes.

26.0 or size 8 boots.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

8.5 shoe, 25(7) ski boot


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I wear a size 13 in sneakers (New Balance / Nike)
> My ski boots are a size 29.5



This.

-w


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 17, 2008)

11/11.5 street shoe - 27/27.5 ski boot...for what its worth, there is essentially no difference in half sizes in ski boots...a 27/27.5 are the same shell, same liner, only diff is the thickness of the factory insole which you should trash and replace with a custom footbed or at least a trim to fit.  The only co with a diff is salomon...the liner is different, the insole is the same...so if you're buying a salomon boot, go for the whole size, thicker liner...they'll pack out in a few days anyway.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

Size 12 street shoe, really closer to 11.5, but I mostly go with 12s for comfort. Ski boots are 28.5 which is a 10.5. So just about down a size and a half. I've had 28s too.


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2008)

Street shoe size 9.0/sneaker 9.5, boot size 25.  Considered a 26 but I needed to fit to my smaller right foot.

Had some grinding done on the left side for length and some work on the right forefoot.  Fit is snug but is comfortable once my arches relax in the footbeds.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Street shoes 12 to 12.5 depending on the toe box shape,  ski boots are a 10 shell size.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm an 11 in street shoes and a 10 in ski boots..I could probably squeeze into a 9 but I'll take comfort over performance..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 17, 2008)

Street 9 - boot UK 6 which is USA 7 so 2.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2008)

Street shoes 9-9.5

most recent ski boot purchase: 26.5


----------



## prisnah (Sep 17, 2008)

street shoes are  between a 9 and 10 depending on brand. 
Boots, completely dependant on the manufacturer, no set size. current boots are 25.5 (i think, might be 26.5) Langes with a 298 bsl (this i am sure of).


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Street 9 - boot UK 6 which is USA 7 so 2.



Same here.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 19, 2008)

*....*

Hi-Volume feet..so
shoes: in between 7.5 and 8
shell: Garmont(slightly-smaller in the right ways) 25(287bsl), other brands more = 24


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2008)

prisnah said:


> street shoes are  between a 9 and 10 depending on brand.
> Boots, completely dependant on the manufacturer, no set size. current boots are 25.5 (i think, might be 26.5) Langes with a 298 bsl (this i am sure of).



+1

I never even look at boot size.  The first thing I do is yank the liner and put my foot in the shell.  With my toes brushing the front of the shell, I want a finger-width of room.  I use custom silicon injection liners so I can be less agressive with the shell than if you're using stock liners.  I skied Langes with stock liners for many years and I got kind of tired of black toe.


----------



## Paul (Sep 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 8.5 shoe, 25(7) ski boot



Same.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> Same.



If you buy the AC30 off me you won't have to adjust the bindings then:lol::wink:


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If you buy the AC30 off me you won't have to adjust the bindings then:lol::wink:



Bring 'em to Huntah, a deal we may have. :smile:


----------



## mishka (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think this thread  showing objective picture because for the most part everybody going at least two sizes down.  In my opinion you should add  if bootfitter done  grinding for someone goinging from  size 10 into 25.5  ski boots.  Also model and manufacture of boots make big differents not to mention forefoot last 98mm or 106mm if  boot liner soft and stick or plug like   thin and stiff.
 I can wear Nordica supercharger or Speed Machine 10 25( 7US) and they are extremely comfortable. in the same time Rossignol Bandit B-Squad Composite 26.5 somewhat uncomfortably tight and 25.5 will require grinding.

Also to consider regular shoes size 8EE somewhat similar to 9M

anyway me:  size shoes 8-- 9.5 ski boots 26 (98mm forefoot last, 308mm) out of the box no addition  work


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 21, 2008)

mishka said:


> I don't think this thread  showing objective picture because for the most part everybody going at least two sizes down.  In my opinion you should add  if bootfitter done  grinding for someone goinging from  size 10 into 25.5  ski boots.  Also model and manufacture of boots make big differents not to mention forefoot last 98mm or 106mm if  boot liner soft and stick or plug like   thin and stiff.
> I can wear Nordica supercharger or Speed Machine 10 25( 7US) and they are extremely comfortable. in the same time Rossignol Bandit B-Squad Composite 26.5 somewhat uncomfortably tight and 25.5 will require grinding.
> 
> Also to consider regular shoes size 8EE somewhat similar to 9M
> ...



When done correctly, boot length is determined with a shell fit, as Geoff described. For those that have grinding done, it is typically done for width around the forefoot, ankle and heel. There may be some toe box shaping done, but I'm not aware of a lot grinding that is done to affect length. At least not in the boots mere mortals wear.

You are correct however that the boot model makes a difference. I belive that the Nordica Supercharger has a 98 mm last, while the Speed Machines have a 100 mm last. If you are comfortable out of the box in the Superchargers, I would expect the Speed Machines will be too big after the liners get packed out.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2008)

9-9.5 street shoe to a 26 shell Krypton. I will stay with a a shell in the 301-306mm range.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 22, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> You are correct however that the boot model makes a difference. I belive that the Nordica Supercharger has a 98 mm last, while the Speed Machines have a 100 mm last. If you are comfortable out of the box in the Superchargers, I would expect the Speed Machines will be too big after the liners get packed out.



That's why it's important to get yourself to a competent boot fitter at a shop with a very broad selection of boots.  A good boot fitter can usually narrow it down to 2 or 3 boots with a few measurements and some eyeballing.  For most people, if you're making multiple return trips to the shop to get the fit adjusted, you probably started with the wrong boot in the first place.


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow no wonder most your feet hurt and are cold, diminished blood supply ... I wear a size 10 snowboard boot and street shoes are 10W  .. my boots are so warm and comfortable ..



i was a princton ski in nyc a few years ago and for shits and gigles i let the guy measue foot. he says i am a 8.5 snowboard boot. i told him he was nuts. he proceeds to get salomon malmut 8.5 and fit my foot into it. after about 5 min i told the guy there is no way its going to happen. i tell him to go get me a 9.5 burton freestyle come back with a 9. he says this is better. i then tell him i have been snowboarding since befor he was born and to give me the size i want. the kid will not conceed. so i call a manager over get the measuerer and show him there is a 1/2 size diference between my feet and that i need a bit of wiggle room for my toes otherwise i freakout. he wont listen. so i put down the jacket pants and goggles i have and say. i am the customer you are the salesman and because of you inability to meet my needs you have lost a 600 dollar sale. 

a year later i come across the same salesman at stowe on the gondola. i am polite when ha askes about my boot i say they are 9.5s and my feet are happy as can be an this is day 60 in them. he then ask if he can tag along for a run. i say sure. i traverse out under the KW to hit the stuff closer to the gondi. i ended up waiting on cliff trail for 30 min for the guy to get down. when he finally arived he said thats for the tour but this stuff was to extream for him. i tried not to laugh and went on my way.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow no wonder most your feet hurt and are cold, diminished blood supply ... I wear a size 10 snowboard boot and street shoes are 10W  .. my boots are so warm and comfortable ..



We don't have bindings that wrap over our toes, instep, and around our leg like you do on a board..you can compensate for roomier boots by cranking your bindings tighter.  Our movements in our boots are more lateral while yours are more fore/aft.  A ski boot that is too big is like boarding in a binding that is a size too large for your boots...you rattle around.  All that being said, my boots are plenty comfy, I leave them buckled at lunch, can hike in them, etc...unless its below 0 my feet are plenty warm.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to bump this. Interesting stuff here. I didn't realize how many folks went down a size in their ski boots. I usually wear a 10.5 street shoe and a 28.5 skiboot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Sorry to bump this. Interesting stuff here. I didn't realize how many folks went down a size in their ski boots. I usually wear a 10.5 street shoe and a 28.5 skiboot.



Yup, you're boot is too big. Head over to a shop with a good fitter. Your skiing will improve dramatically just with a proper fitting boot. Then get some kind of custom footbed.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

I've honestly never had a problem with my boots though. To me, they're comfy, my feet stay warm and I can crank out some good turns. I'm certainly not disagreeing with what you say....it's just that I've never had a problem with the way my boots performed or fit.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess one thing I don't understand is how people tend to go down a size or two between street shoes and ski boots...where does the industry get the equivalences from?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I've honestly never had a problem with my boots though. To me, they're comfy, my feet stay warm and I can crank out some good turns. I'm certainly not disagreeing with what you say....it's just that I've never had a problem with the way my boots performed or fit.



If you are comfortable that's fine. I'm just saying your performance will improve with a snugger fit. Try it out sometime, some shops have boot demos. Sometimes you don't know what you are missing until you have it.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> If you are comfortable that's fine. I'm just saying your performance will improve with a snugger fit. Try it out sometime, some shops have boot demos. Sometimes you don't know what you are missing until you have it.



A very good point! If I do have any issues with these boots, I'll have them fit. I just picked up a new (well new, but leftover from last year) pair of Salomon Impact 8's. I had been skiing in an older pair of Salomon Evolutions. They were a wee bit soft! But I went for comfort after being miserably clod in a set of Rossi race boots. Awesome boots, but if more than three flakes of snow fell on them, you might as well have dipped your feet in liquid nitrogen. :-?


----------



## BigJay (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's something i don't understand... a measurement is a measurement...

I wear a size 10 shoe... a size 27,5 ski boot, a 27.5 snowboard boot and a 44 size bike shoe... All the same size... almost... It's impossible to wear a boot two size down from your "regular" running shoe... If so, your shoes are way too big!

I size up everything the same way... snug fit... no curled toes... and it's all confortable!

It's like saying a wear XL t-shirt but like having SM Lifa... Or like wearing sweat pants all the time... and then switching to spandex! Why?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2008)

BigJay said:


> Here's something i don't understand... a measurement is a measurement...
> 
> I wear a size 10 shoe... a size 27,5 ski boot, a 27.5 snowboard boot and a 44 size bike shoe... All the same size... almost... It's impossible to wear a boot two size down from your "regular" running shoe... If so, your shoes are way too big!



Well you are a size down in your boots since a 28.0 is a 10 and there really are no 1/2 sizes in ski boots, just a slightly thicker foot bed. Two sizes down is generally for racers or folks who want to spend a lot of time with the boot fitter.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2008)

size 10 sneaker / 27.0 boot


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

hammer said:


> I guess one thing I don't understand is how people tend to go down a size or two between street shoes and ski boots...where does the industry get the equivalences from?



I think they set it up that way so that the average recreational skier will be able to find a boot that they can easily get their foot in without any trouble.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 3, 2008)

12 / 29.5 i thought about going smaller but with 3 kids i spent a lot of time standing/waiting/skating around and comfort was key. now that theryre older and are waiting for me i'll consider performance more next time


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 3, 2008)

I think all the charts equating shoe size with ski boot size should be burned. What a horrible way to suggest boot fitting. Most charts suggest a size boot that is a full mondo size bigger than what a skier actually needs. According to "the chart", at a size 14 street shoe size, I should be in a size 32 boot but my last three boots have all fit well at 30.5 and were loose when packed out in the case of a long since discarded past boot.



OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow no wonder most your feet hurt and are cold, diminished blood supply ... I wear a size 10 snowboard boot and street shoes are 10W  .. my boots are so warm and comfortable ..


Interestingly enough, a proper athletic fit ski boot should never make your feet cold or effect blood supply. The only time my feet get cold when skiing is if my liner boot is still wet from th day before or if my socks retain excessive amounts of moisture.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 3, 2008)

Street 13, ski 29.5 or 11.5 (I think)


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

hummm some good advice and some well....If your shop does not use a "Brannock Device"
(mondopoint/sports) get up and RUN out the door!!!
When a foot/feet are measured the right way fit issues should be minimized.
your boot fitter should all ways take into account the heel to ball length along with the width of the foot!!!
Read about it here so you will be on the same page as us "Pro-Boot-Fitters"
http://brannock.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/brannock/instructions.html
then talk about shell sizing along with a custom foot bed.
Thank me very much!
(Btw my rates start at $60.00 per Hr. + Materials)
Peace Out.


----------

